# Tantrum - clone help



## MOE@VOLKE (3/8/18)

hey i diy and mainly love fruity mixes was wondering if anyone has come close to this gem of a juice?

creamy clouds 
*TWIST’d*
The Pineapple, Mango and Banana captured, tortured and twisted. Drowned in yoghurt and thrown in the freezer to cool off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

